# Barista touch sticking puck



## GreggyG (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi

im new to coffee and am still getting to grips with my BY, I seem to have the grind and dose about right however my coffee puck keeps getting stuck to the shower head ?

any tips ops what might be wrong ?

thanx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If the coffee tastes good , ignore the puck.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Add a bit more coffee. Even as little as another 0.2g may stop it. That assumes that you are using a fill level where the grinds just reach the shower screen when they expand. So simples. Work a little lower or add a bit more. I've no idea what way too much coffee does really but going on my initial use before I realised I was doing that they didn't stick.

I have never had this happen when i have established a dose weight via the razor tool on the BE only after that when and if I decide to add a *little* more coffee.

I use a machine which is very similar to @Mrboots2u. Sadly the razor tool that comes with that is a load of crap. The machines also excels a getting pucks to stick to the shower screen. Recently I have found that reducing the dose stops it.

John

-


----------

